# Beat em up für den PC?!



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2014)

*Beat em up für den PC?!*

Moin,
gibts irgendwelche guten Beat em ups für den PC ausser Street Fighter?! Habe bei Steam nur dieses Street Fighter x Tekken gefunden, gefällt mir nur leider nicht. =(

Edit:

Tekken 7 soll für den PC kommen, ausgezeichnet. Dann werde ich wohl darauf warten. Gibts sonst noch was ausser SF das man sich anschauen könnte? Dynasty Warrior... Würghhh... Bloß nicht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Oktober 2014)

Mortal kombat


----------



## Prude94 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beat em up für den PC?!*

Es gibt noch skullgirls,BlazBlue, Injustice und Mortal Kombat zumindest mal bei Steam auf anderen Platformen kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beat em up für den PC?!*

Stimmt! OMG, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen. Aber das gibts doch nicht hier in DE?! Erst recht nicht uncut, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Oktober 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Stimmt! OMG, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen. Aber das gibts doch nicht hier in DE?! Erst recht nicht uncut, oder etwa doch?



Dann bestell mortal kombat aus österreich.

Mfg


----------



## Kinguin (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beat em up für den PC?!*

Falls dir Animes bzw Naruto zusagen - wäre vllt Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 (nicht Revolution) eine Möglichkeit 
Bin selbst kein Fan davon ,aber es soll schon recht gut sein
Ist aber komplett nen 3D Beat m Up (kannst dich als frei auf der Fläche bewegen) 

Ansonsten fiele mir noch Injustice ein ,Mortal Kombat wurde ja schon genannt 
Das Problem ist ,die Online Modi bei BeatmUps haben auf dem Pc nicht so viele Mitspieler ,bräuchtest dann vllt paar gute Freunde als Gegner ^^ (also falls dich Online mal reizt)


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beat em up für den PC?!*

Also Online ist mir nicht so wichtig bei nem BeatmUp. Ich bin mit Tekken 1 u. Street Fighter 1 groß geworden. Wollte mir nur mal ein der guten, alten Zeiten wegen kaufen.  Danke für die Tips, ich erkundige mich mal nach MK. Wobei mir eher Tekken gefallen würde. Gott, was haben wir das gesuchtet früher. Da gabs den Ausdruck "gesuchtet" ja noch garnicht. 

Was ist denn das aktuellste Mortal Kombat? MK9?!


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beat em up für den PC?!*

Downloads  Alle PS2 Klassiker wie Tekken oder Dead or Alive
https://de.dolphin-emu.org/ auf den Nintendo gab es doch auch noch welche?!
Also Nativ für den PC sieht es schlecht aus.


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beat em up für den PC?!*

Ich glaub sowas darfste hier nicht posten. Wobei ich auch keine Emu Sachen will. Sollte schon normal zu erwerben sein.


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Oktober 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich glaub sowas darfste hier nicht posten. Wobei ich auch keine Emu Sachen will. Sollte schon normal zu erwerben sein.



Hab mir alien vs predator aus österreich gekauft und läuft.

Mfg


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beat em up für den PC?!*

soll das neue Tekken nicht auch für PC kommen ? Jawoll 

Tekken 7: Veröffentlichung in diesem Jahr, PC-Version bestätigt und neuer Trailer


----------



## Kinguin (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beat em up für den PC?!*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> soll das neue Tekken nicht auch für PC kommen ? Jawoll
> 
> Tekken 7: Veröffentlichung in diesem Jahr, PC-Version bestätigt und neuer Trailer


 
Für mich werden BeatmUps eher Konsolengames bleiben (ja ich weiss Pc kann man mit Xbox Controller am Tv anschließen)
Aber schön,dass auch mal solche Titel für den Pc erscheinen ^^


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beat em up für den PC?!*

Was ist mit Double Dragon?


----------



## kero81 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Beat em up für den PC?!*

Hab mir jetzt Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition zugelegt. Herllich, flashback! Aber ist das weniger brutal wie früher?!Gibts da auch viiiiiel weniger Fatalities etc. als früher?! Kann das sein?! Ausserdem vermisse ich den Typ der vom Bildschirmrand ab und zu kurz reinlinzt. Aber im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden. Ist halt n Mortal Kombat, also eher bissl hakelig zu kämpfen. Aber passt scho.


----------

